# Made the Jump



## glongstaff (Mar 1, 2013)

Well after months of deliberation have finally decided to do it! 

Have jumped from an APS-C camera to a Full Frame... 

I have been using a Canon 350D (apparently Rebel XT/Kiss for those in the US)....for years and is perfectly still fine to use, but today finally put a bend in the bank plastic and jumped to the 5D MKIII...

I'm like a kid waiting for christmas ;D but also knowing the cost just laid out  for what effectively is a hobby and not a money earner...

Roll on next weeks delivery!


----------



## Menace (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats.

Now that you have made the jump, you can look forward to years of fun and enjoyment from your 5d III. 

It's worth it

Cheers


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 1, 2013)

cheers Menace....just got to get out there more than I did with the old camera


----------



## bycostello (Mar 1, 2013)

nice.. have fun with it


----------



## markphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats, you'll love your new 5D MKIII!




glongstaff said:


> Well after months of deliberation have finally decided to do it!
> 
> Have jumped from an APS-C camera to a Full Frame...
> 
> ...


----------



## cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

You will play with the camera for 10 minutes and never think of the cost laid out again. I promise you that!


----------



## sdsr (Mar 1, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> cheers Menace....just got to get out there more than I did with the old camera



I bet you will find that happens -- your new camera is just much more enjoyable to use than your old one. As for suggesting that a ff camera might be a bit over the top for someone who isn't a professional, why should they have all the fun?


----------



## gary (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations,

I made the jump last year from a 50D to 5D mkiii and I can assure you its a big jump getting used to full from crop frame but when you get used to it you will love it. I have changed some lenses to get the best from the camera and have found that less is definitely more.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2013)

After a few weeks, you will feel that maybe you should have gone for the 1D X, and then it will grow each day


----------



## Stig (Mar 1, 2013)

congrats, enjoy it 

I also went from 350D to FF camera (but 6D) in January, aaand... its different 
my 350D now sits on the shelf and I'm playing with the idea of converting it for IR photography, I'm just not sure I like IR photos that much and whether I shouldn't rather keep the good old 350D unmolested as a backup should 6D break, or for my girlfriend, or for going to some sandy beaches, shabby places etc. I don't want to bring 6D to


----------



## nonac (Mar 1, 2013)

You might as well put your Rebel up for sale, you will never want to pick it up again. I went from a 40d to a 5d Mk III last summer and the difference was incredible. Sold the 40d even though I was planning to keep it as a second body. I could not pick it up anymore!


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 2, 2013)

Stig said:


> congrats, enjoy it
> 
> I also went from 350D to FF camera (but 6D) in January, aaand... its different
> my 350D now sits on the shelf and I'm playing with the idea of converting it for IR photography, I'm just not sure I like IR photos that much and whether I shouldn't rather keep the good old 350D unmolested as a backup should 6D break, or for my girlfriend, or for going to some sandy beaches, shabby places etc. I don't want to bring 6D to




yeah,put the equipment up for sale...but still wondering whether too keep it myself seeing theres a Sigma 150-500mm with Optical Stabilisation (and with the crop factor is effectively 240mm-800mm)...have got some decent photos when sat at the opposite end of a playing field


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 2, 2013)

I wouldnt sell it. 
Lets be honest how much are you really going to get from it? I have a 5d mark II and III and i am looking to get a third camera(it makes more sense for me because i do video where multiple are required)
But it is huge to have a camera that if i have the one risky shot I can do it with more confidence.
To me i would never sell almost any equipment to finance other equipment. 
For example i could sell the 24-105 to get the 24-70II but when shooting video or having multiple cameras at a shoot is so much more helpful then the 600 dollars i would get for it. 
just my opinion.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats!! I am also planning to make the jump within the next month. I am also a hobbyist and does not make any money from my camera. I own a 40D. I will keep it and also my 100mm f/2.8 Macro and 17-40mm L and planning to sell the 28-135 Kit lens and 70-300mm Non L. And may be get a 70-300mm L to complete my kit and make the best out of the 5D MIII ! hoping to enjoy the full frame world


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## fonts (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations! May I ask why you went with the 5D MIII instead of 6D?


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2013)

The 5D M3 is my favorite camera - topping evening the 1D M4. I bought the vertical grip, which adds costs and weight, but well worth it. Camera handles better and vertical buttons are a plus.'

I will take the grip off when I want to go light but not very often.


----------



## Skulker (Mar 2, 2013)

8)

Congratulations 

I changed my 7D for one, hope you're as pleased as I am.


----------



## Stig (Mar 2, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > congrats, enjoy it
> ...



I'm not sure the 8mp crop camera will give you more reach than when you crop the picture of a 22pm FF to the same size, the IQ will be even better (as explained in many Neuro's posts) and so far I'm right that the sigma is FF compatible I don't think that reach is a reason to keep 350D... then again, for what I could now realistically get for it I wont sell mine and rather keep it (for what I wrote earlier)


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 2, 2013)

I am confused as to what the jump is other that economically. For the crop users that claim the loss of the reach - boo hoo. For the increase in image quality it is a no brainer. For the increased wide angle imaginging, you scored. You can now buy an inexpensive 28mm f/1.8 and actually have wide angle images. It is not a jump, it is a step forward into the world of better photography that may not be necessarily more expensive. Sorry ally of the crop afficionaidos, this is reality. Now go shoot and enjoy the quality of you decision.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After a few weeks, you will feel that maybe you should have gone for the 1D X, and then it will grow each day



Really, come on, really. The 5D3 is a fantastic camera and the cost savings allow for the purchase of more great lenses. Invest in glass, not bodies when the form factor is equal. Aren't you being a little pretentious Mt Spokane?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 2, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> today finally put a bend in the bank plastic and jumped to the 5D MKIII...


Congratulations! I am sure you will really like the 5D MK III, its an awesome camera. BTW, which lens did you get for it or already have?


glongstaff said:


> I'm like a kid waiting for christmas ;D


Yes, buying new photographic gear and waiting for it arrive is always like the wait for Christmas morning ... every aspect of photography including the activities related to it (like shopping for a small stofen diffuser) makes me excited and feel young, even though my body does not always support that feeling ;D ... well as they say, "the spirit is willing but the body is weak" ... thank God for online shopping, I don't have to move my sorry old a55 from the couch and still shop from around the world and find the cheapest deal ... Hallelujah ;D ... online shopping gives me the luxury of extra time for making or editing photos instead of traveling for shopping.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 2, 2013)

congrats! i made the jump last year from a 60D but I do video too and decided to keep the APS-C camera since it is worth more to me as a 2nd camera angle.


----------



## Jim K (Mar 2, 2013)

You will enjoy it. I added a 5D3 and some lenses to my kit last year. I still smile when I PP images from it.

But I kept my 7Ds for birds. Some experts will knock the extra reach of a crop but my 500 f/4L cost a lot less than an 800 f/5.6L for FF would and is a stop faster. Can add a 1.4x to the 500 but still can't add one to an 800 and shoot with the 5D3.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

fonts said:


> Congratulations! May I ask why you went with the 5D MIII instead of 6D?



It was a coin toss....but seeing I mainly do sports photography, went for the FPS and as the camera is going to be with me for a while...I opted to go that little extra (still have my original film camera Olympus OM-10 - stuck in a cupboard, and have the Canon 350D which has just been put away or for possible sale with its lenses)


Rienzphotoz: got the 24-105 F/4 IS USM


----------



## pedro (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats. The 5D3 is a great cam. Wish you loads of stunning photographs.


----------



## stolpe (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't you mean Canon 24-105mm F/4 IS USM in your signature?
Thought at first you had found a Mark II of that lens, but then it would say 24-105mm F/4 II IS USM

Canon 24-105mm F/4 II USM in your signature


----------



## muranotop (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations! I jumped from a Canon 60D to the 5D Mark III and really love full frame. I still keep my 60D around when I shoot wide angle during a senior shoot. Other than that, I love my 5D Mark III. Enjoy!

http://afallastudios.com


----------



## EvillEmperor (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats! I did the same (T2i) last week! It's a big difference, but I'll adapt over time. I'm certainly enjoying it! And I agree about not selling, I wouldn't get too much for it. I'll sell my 28-135 for sure though now that I have the 24-105!!


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

Stig said:


> glongstaff said:
> 
> 
> > Stig said:
> ...




Cheers Stig, for reminding me to check the lens. ;D......As the Sigma only has a 'white dot' at the camera mount end, I was in the full belief that it would only work on the 350D which has both the 'red and white dots' on the camera body mount to align the lens......doh!! :

Well, thats me not selling the old equipment any more! 8) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratz! You will love the MKIII! Even in my 2 months of shooting the new unit, I can see that my sub-standard work has improved to standard.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 12, 2013)

Well one of the very first images came from Mothers Day on Sunday, just a quick shot (no real time to play with surroundings). Now to play more with the settings etc and see what this baby can do...and more important push me even more


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats! The 5D M3 is a great camera.


----------

